# General Category > Creative Area >  Any one growing any fruit or veg this summer?

## Mr_t_

Have been planning what to grow for this summer looking for some ideas or wise knowledge.... so far ive got planned:
tomato - gardeners delight, f' tomatoberry garden, golden sunrise, f'sweet millions
leek- autumn giant 3 albana, musselburgh
broccoli
ciboule welsh onion
leaf salad- winter mix, rocket wild
carrots- autumn king
cabbage - f'hispi, offenham parsley envy
fennel di firenze 
spinach bloomsdale

----------


## S deleted

Only thing growing in my garden is weeds. Im not a green fingered type.

----------


## Mr_t_

ye cant get fresher fruit and veg then on your door step :p

----------


## OldMike

> ye cant get fresher fruit and veg then on your door step :p


Tesco says they can.  :(rofl): 

I hope to be growing:

Broad bean - The Sutton (a dwarf variety)
Potatoes - Arran Pilot

If I can keep the weeds at bay and the wet sticky ground allows it.

----------


## Suzi

We will try to grow strawberries and some other not just decided upon veg and herbs  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> We will try to grow strawberries and some other not just decided upon veg and herbs


Years ago we used to have a big strawberry patch and there's nothing better than freshly picked strawberries with cream or ice cream or even both.  :):

----------


## Zeppelin

I had a small veg patch in the garden a few years ago, I grew beans, carrots, tomatoes, spring onions, lettuce, broccoli (didn't work, it just flowered), beetroot, parsnips (I think?), strawberries and tried peanuts, they grew but produced nothing.
I just have the 6 strawberry plants left now and get about 6 strawberries a year off them if I'm lucky.

----------


## Suzi

Didn't know you were a gardener lovely!

----------


## rose

Well, mr_t, you obviously have a bigger garden than I do!
I will be doing tomatoes in a hanging basket again... I love the smell of the vines, and the spot in the back garden where they grow is so sunny.
And I'll be re-planting my herb garden which totally died this summer (I think it got too wet). Last year I had chocolate mint and a few others I can't remember growing in there.
I've got mint growing in the front garden, the rosemary is still doing ok in its little pot. 
And I've got a fruit tree in the back garden. Can't remember what fruit it is and it hasn't produced anything yet, so we'll see.

----------


## Paula

Chocolate mint? Does that produce aeros?

----------

MaraUT (15-01-16),OldMike (14-01-16)

----------


## rose

It died before I tried it, but I thought maybe it could be used for Mojito?

Where is the evidence of your amazing mystical lavender bush Paula?

----------


## Paula

Tomorrow, I promise  :):

----------


## Angie

There is this link here 
http://www.dealingwithdepression.co....g-your-own-veg
and think there is a thread in the general chat area about growing veg aswell  :):

----------

OldMike (14-01-16)

----------


## Paula

Ok, here is my lavender hedge - given this is with the winter cutback, and the plants are 2.5 times this during the summer ..... Of course it does cause problems getting to the car when the bees are enjoying the lavender  :O:

----------

OldMike (15-01-16)

----------


## Angie

That will be amazing in summer x now we need a picture when in full bloom  :):

----------


## MaraUT

We didn't plant a garden last year because of the move, but I'm excited to help out this year now we're "back on the farm".  :(giggle):  My mom has the tomatoes, chiles, and a lot of the greens taken care of. It's harder for her to manage much else. I always get so excited this time of year as the seed catalogs come and we start to get outside more. The past few years, we were able to grow almost all the veg we needed and froze, canned, and dried for storage.

----------


## Zeppelin

> Didn't know you were a gardener lovely!


I'm not.  I'd grown carrots and tomatoes in tubs before but just for one year I got into it and grew all the stuff I listed.  I just have the strawberry plants left in pots that I occasionally pull the weeds out of but that's it now.  I can kind of see the appeal of gardening, I quite like the manual labour, digging holes and things like that, but actually growing stuff now doesn't particularly interest me any more.

----------


## Angie

Does your dad lie gardening, maybe you could do the manual labour and he could plant the plants and look after them ?

----------


## Suzi

If it's something you enjoy maybe you could use it to help others?

----------

Angie (15-01-16)

----------


## purplefan

I'm not growing any fruit but i found a coffee cup under the dresser a few days ago growing some mold

----------

Paula (19-01-16)

----------


## rose

> Ok, here is my lavender hedge - given this is with the winter cutback, and the plants are 2.5 times this during the summer ..... Of course it does cause problems getting to the car when the bees are enjoying the lavender


I am jealous. It looks like a sunny spot, maybe mine need more sun. It's lovely it's next to the path, people will brush against it and get the smell of it  :):

----------


## OldMike

I did have 3 or 4 lavender plants which only lasted a couple of years, my garden is pretty shaded maybe that's why.

----------


## Paula

> I am jealous. It looks like a sunny spot, maybe mine need more sun. It's lovely it's next to the path, people will brush against it and get the smell of it


Yeh out the front is south facing (which means the back garden is north facing  :(: ). It gets a lot of sun! It's lovely opening the front door in summer as the smell hits you. Hubby hates lavender but tough  :O:

----------


## OldMike

The back of my garden faces southeast so the sun rises over the back garden and travels round and finally sets over the front garden, but lots of big oak trees so it is quite shady.

----------


## Piglet

Hubby has a greenhouse and two raised beds to grow fruit, veg and salad in.  Last year we got tomatoes, cucumber, various salad leaves, strawberries, garlic, potatoes, kale, mint, basil, parsley, peas, runner beans, and one apple.  This year will be more or less the same.

----------


## The_Scientist

I've left my garden in the hands of my parents while I'm away studying this year and I suppose it's not looking too bad. they're not following most of my advice but I guess they haven't done too badly. They have managed to kill an upsetting number of seedlings though, before giving up and buying some older plants

----------


## Bereft

I have been cleaning up my greenhouse and setting about with tomato plants and herbs at the moment. I am viewing it as a kind of therapy thing, a reason to get out of bed and do something. It's a struggle to maintain an interest but it is something to focus on.

----------

OldMike (13-07-16),Suzi (10-07-16)

----------


## OldMike

I'm growing potatoes this year all ready had a few (mmm tasty), my broad beans were a total failure, the soil was just too wet and sticky when I set my beans and planted my potatoes earlier this year, it's been a very wet year.

----------

